# wiring a honeywell zone valve



## threequez (Oct 17, 2006)

I have to wire a 4 wire honeywell zone valve for a radiant heat zone addition to a boiler. there are two existing zone valves that are fielf wired to the boiler but the addition will be wired into a BG zonetrol ztv-4 zone valve controler. there will be a zone valve, circ pump as well as the boiler as the radiant zone has its own t-stat.
thanks 
jt


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

should be two pair, reds and yellows.

The yellows are wired in series with the transformer and thermostat. The t-stat opens the valve. 

The reds are a separate switch that is activated when the valve is open/closed. These attach to a relay that controls the pump. 

There are a couple different ways to wire the system. They should be covered in the instruction sheet that comes with the valve.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

The connection diagram in the B&G manual looks pretty simple. You can see where the transformer and TT wires to the boiler connect. The T-stat wires connect on top, zone valve wiring on the bottom. It doesn’t sound like you’ll need priority, so leave that switch in the off position.

http://www.bellgossett.com/literature/files/592.pdf


----------

